# Mr. Frank Trejo - 10th Degree ?



## Roland (Jun 12, 2002)

I just got a flyer for a training camp this summer that has 
Mr. Trejo listed as a 10th degree Black Belt.
Not sure if this is a mis-print, or if he was promoted some where.
Anyone here know anything?


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.aksc.org/html/council.shtml

According to AKSC, this page was last modified may 20, 2002, so if he was promoted, it was within the last three weeks, or AKSC didn't update everything.

Black Belt Magazine listed him as 9th degree in August, 2001

http://w3.blackbeltmag.com/featurecontent/view.asp?article=176

Most other websites about him listed 9th dan, except this one below,

http://www.kenpoamd.com/staff.htm


I've seen Mr. Trejo on the kenponet.tripod.com bulletin board, so they may have better info there.


----------



## donald (Jun 12, 2002)

Although I am a no one in the "kenpo world". This does'nt surprise me. Alot of the higher ranking (5th and above) personal students, or inner circle personnel have been "promoted". Since Mr.Parker's passing. A few are, Mr.Palanzo,Mr.Tatum, and Mr.Wedlake. I believe most of the promotions have come about through Association decrees. There are alot of not so inner circle people who have reached the upper echelon of rankings too, but as my Grand Daddy used to say. Unless your phone rings, don't answer it cause chances are ain't none a your business...

Salute     :asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> 
> *Although I am a no one in the "kenpo world". This does'nt surprise me. Alot of the higher ranking (5th and above) personal students, or inner circle personnel have been "promoted". Since Mr.Parker's passing. A few are, Mr.Palanzo,Mr.Tatum, and Mr.Wedlake. I believe most of the promotions have come about through Association decrees. There are alot of not so inner circle people who have reached the upper echelon of rankings too, but as my Grand Daddy used to say. Unless your phone rings, don't answer it cause chances are ain't none a your business...
> 
> Salute     :asian: *



Donald,

I was there when Wedlake was promoted to seventh. He was promoted by Frank Trejo and Huk Planas not by any association. I was not there when he was promoted to 8th but to the best of my knowledge Huk promoted him to that rank as well. The only promotion I know of and personally participated in as an 'asoociation' type promotion was Huk to 9th. Many black belts from around the country signed the petition to promote him. I think the total signatures was over 500 spanning several organizations(the folder is some 3" thick). 

My question for you is; do you have some kind of problem with people promoting in the higher ranks? If so, please explain. 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm sure if you went to his website, you can get through it off my website:
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/trejo.html
Then asked him he'd tell you. 

As far as I know he was given a 10th by the WKKA. However, to the best of my knowledge he doesn't wear it unless in their company or their seminars/camps.

But heck, ask him.


----------



## Roland (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks for the web addys.

Gou, I did some looking, and it appears you are correct sir.

Wow, the truth from Gou, without any arm twisting, or beer!
That has got to be a first!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm losing it in my old age.

That systema guy last night was impressed with your school.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *I just got a flyer for a training camp this summer that has
> Mr. Trejo listed as a 10th degree Black Belt.
> ...



Dang it, I got passed over again. This is too much! Where is Mr. Conatser at??? I got a BIG bone to pick!:soapbox:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

Bone to pick?

I have a groin muscle that needs pulling...which way to the nurse's station?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Bone to pick?
> 
> ...



Lord Ronin, That was not cool! And I ain't no nurse!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

WKKA Camp in Baltimore several months ago.  Joe Palanzo made the announcement..... Mr. Kelly politely declined saying that as long as his original teacher (Steve LaBounty) is a 9th he will go no farther  until he moves up.  After this, Frank also declined.  But who knows they can change their minds at anytime.

It is refreshing, I must say... to see some honor alive and well today yet with some.!!

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *WKKA Camp in Baltimore several months ago.  Joe Palanzo made the announcement..... Mr. Kelly politely declined saying that as long as his original teacher (Steve LaBounty) is a 9th he will go no farther  until he moves up.  After this, Frank also declined.  But who knows they can change their minds at anytime.
> 
> ...



Would you ever accept a 10th?  Why or why not?


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

I can barely get my white belt tied on. A 10th would be too much. Those are some heavy bars.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> Would you ever accept a 10th?  Why or why not? *



Depending upon the circumstances and who was behind it.  It would have to be done in the proper fashion and with the proper force and dignity behind it.  No "good ole boys" or personal students and friends promotions - we already can see what the outcome of that is.  
:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, I don't care what belt these guys where. They have a lot of knowledge to share and earned my respect regardless of what their belt says.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



Good point Mr.C.

With great power comes great responsibility :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

The President of the US has to answer to someone!

so all these solo leaders are in question as far as I'm concerned.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> Would you ever accept a 10th?  Why or why not? *


Not likely, I have no real aspirations beyond 7th, never did.  I figure I shoulde there in about 20 more years.  That's enough of a goal for me, and a reachable one.  I could attain that and still maintain my self respect without a major infusion of ego that so many seem to get with it.  I am talking of the people I have personal experience with.  Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## tonbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Heh....I doubt that I would be *alive* at the time when I could even be *considered* for a 10th......

I think it would depend on the circumstances, as GoldenDragon said.  However, I don't plan on being anywhere NEAR 10th for most of my life, so I won't worry about it.

My figuring is, if I can make it to 8th at any point before I die, then I have really achieved something.......but I felt that way about my Black, too.  

Okay, let me amend my statement, then:  If I can continue on in the arts until I die, then I have really achieved something.....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

I originally set out to get the Black Belt so I could defend myself easier than just brawling ........... once there, I just wanted to learn as much as possible and to teach and help others have as much fun and confidence as I have achieved in this awesome Art of  American Kenpo  ......   After Mr. Parker's passing, I now feel a responsibility to assist others with the material that Ed Parker had developed over the past 4  decades of his life.

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The President of the US has to answer to someone!
> 
> ...



Sixth Dan can be heavy!  Eh, Dennis?

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

Me thinks...............:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Me thinks...............:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



Don't forget the horse radish sauce,  the fresh garden salad with Balsamic Vinaigrette dressing, lots of iced tea, and a freshly made Canoli for desert!   Now that's eating!   Maybe just a bit too much, but THAT is eating! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan "Somebody! roll me to the BowFlex!" Farmer


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *Hey, I don't care what belt these guys where. They have a lot of knowledge to share and earned my respect regardless of what their belt says. *



you bet!

We have to, and some humility wont hurts us to much!


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Not likely, I have no real aspirations beyond 7th, never did.  I figure I shoulde there in about 20 more years.  That's enough of a goal for me, and a reachable one.  *



With all the respect:
 whats the big different between 7th and 10th?
Is that because Ed Parker never promoted anybody above the 7th, if he would be alive today there will be more and more 7th 8th and even 9th and possibly even 10th.

In my opinion there is no deference between 7th to 10th it seems to my only as honorary degree
!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

If not then why even have them!!  the difference is in the seniority of the individuals - skills, knowledge, time in grade, what they have done for the art,  ........ <<<"but">>> ..........  the individuals need to gain this level with the proper means.... not by the waving of a hand and the blessing of a good friend of another art or the signatures of students of an organization in need of a leader......  

        Ghandi had no rank but had the respect of the world! 

            I would tell all the 10ths to think of that.


:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *If not then why even have them!!  the difference is in the seniority of the individuals - skills, knowledge, time in grade, what they have done for the art,  ........ <<<"but">>> ..........  the individuals need to gain this level with the proper means.... not by the waving of a hand and the blessing of a good friend of another art or the signatures of students of an organization in need of a leader......
> 
> ...


and one in five hundred might listen.:disgust:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *



Those are the kinds of thoughts that come from the more deserving of higher rank.

:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 14, 2002)

Well said GD :asian: 



:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm a little miffed about certain 10ths, the Venerable GD knos about it, I think he is telling me to get past it and leave the past there.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

Well Brutha ... You gotta walk your own path.  We each do.  If some have to have lots of red on the black then thats up to them.
If some don't deserve it then they are the ones who have to look themselves in the mirror every day.

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

thanks Unka Danny!  wow..............  now I feel better......

I can finally rest.....

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'm a little miffed about certain 10ths, the Venerable GD knos about it, I think he is telling me to get past it and leave the past there. *



I just don't care for 10ths in american kenpo, I just feel that was Mr. Parkers rank and his alone. I don't dwell on it or fret about it but I just don't like it. 

I know they have to look in the mirror and all, but what do they see when they do?

For me this doesn't just mean kenpo either, TKD is like this now.
They promoted someone to the creators rank 9th dan and I don't think that's right either. The most you should be able to rank it the one right below the creators rank. In kenpo that would be 9th and TKD that would be 8th.

Ok I've rambled enough here.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with you in part but not completely.  But  I do understand how you feel about the "abondant" 10th degrees in Kenpo now.

sad but the way it is.......

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

not to back a few of the alleged 10ths into a corner the next time I am in their neck of the woods.  I will be armed with the two things they are not, knowledge and facts!  *Bwahahahahahaha* :jedi1:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 15, 2002)

I read on another site somewhere that Bill Wallace said he didn' t have any problem with any rank that anyone wanted to wear because "they're the ones that have to defend it."

The more I think about that, the more I like it.


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that is exactly the point.  No one should have to defens their rank.  They have either earned it or they have not.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

It is actually a highly subjective topic..... It all depends upon what you base earn on....
Many of the top guys are good in thier own ways... each have talents and qualities that are admirable  but to me it was "HOW" they got that new promotion.  Each is different, a case by case study will show great differences of who, how, why, when, where, for, etc.  

So while respect is due to all of them for their talents...... credibility and purpose may haunt many of the even deserving ones, not to mention several of the ovbiously BOGUS ones, that are not even considered Seniors in American Kenpo or few people have even heard of!

But that is just my opinion.....
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *It is actually a highly subjective topic..... It all depends upon what you base earn on....
> Many of the top guys are good in thier own ways... each have talents and qualities that are admirable  but to me it was "HOW" they got that new promotion.  Each is different, a case by case study will show great differences of who, how, why, when, where, for, etc.
> ...



That was a great way to put what I was trying to say, thanks GD.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

without hurting some feelings at times....

But a lot of inaccurate material and Instructors out there!!  Many much higher than they deserve.

:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 16, 2002)

Tenth or white,  *leaders*  naturally draw people to them. 

~~~Salute~~~:asian: 


Jeremy


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *without hurting some feelings at times....
> 
> ...



Quit beating around the bush, just go ahead and say it, you mean me!:wah:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *thanks Unka Danny!  wow..............  now I feel better......
> 
> ...



I could go for that!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *thanks Unka Danny!  wow..............  now I feel better......
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying Dennis... But you can't kill them... At least not legally! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hmmmm ... Maybe we need to talk.
:sniper: :bazook: :bomb: :shock: :stoplurk: 

Dan


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

> But a lot of inaccurate material and Instructors out there!! Many much higher than they deserve.



I've seen a few and their ego is as fragile as the garbage they try to pass off as kenpo too.


:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *...But  I do understand how you feel about the "abondant" 10th degrees in Kenpo now...
> 
> :asian: *



I think we have strayed from "Mr. Trejo" and I will start a new thread because of it.

I thought I had posted about this previously but I can't find it so I'm going to go ahead and start a new thread on Kenpo Rank or something like that.


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

Since there are all of those alleged 10th degrees out there, and I mean no disrespect to a few who actually deserve it, let's start a world wide petition to promote(posthumously) SGM PArker to 11th and make it a stipulation that *NO ONE ELSE* may ever have or wear that rank!  Just a thought, not realistic, I know.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Since there are all of those alleged 10th degrees out there, and I mean no disrespect to a few who actually deserve it, let's start a world wide petition to promote(posthumously) SGM PArker to 11th and make it a stipulation that NO ONE ELSE may ever have or wear that rank!  Just a thought, not realistic, I know. *



I think that in a manual or something somewhere, Mr. Parker said that there could be any number of 10th Degrees but Mr. Parker said that the title "Senior Grandmaster" was reserved for the 10th Degree founder of the system.  So I think that is sufficient.  I know someone who is quite serious about confronting whoever might claim that title as well.

I agree with you that Mr. Parker should be distinguished in some way, but I think he already took care of that himself.  Otherwise, I'd prefer that there be no 10th unless that person thought they could take Mr. Parker.  But there are flaws with that theory too because Kenpo has been expanded on by some and I'm not sure if there is a way to recognize good contributions without awarding a 10th to someone eventually.

But if we only had 12 sevenths still, then perhaps there would be enough room for this with 8th and 9th.

I also think a Very Good attempt has already failed to resolve this issue, but Mr. C. can tell that story if he wants to.:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Since there are all of those alleged 10th degrees out there, and I mean no disrespect to a few who actually deserve it, let's start a world wide petition to promote(posthumously) SGM PArker to 11th and make it a stipulation that NO ONE ELSE may ever have or wear that rank!  Just a thought, not realistic, I know. *



Actually, I thought a few of the systems promoted the founder to 12th posthumously.

Just a thought...

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## cdhall (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly I was told when I first signed up that Mr. Mitose was Mr. Parker's teacher and that he was an "honorary 16th Degree Black Belt."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Sandor (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> If I remember correctly I was told when I first signed up that Mr. Mitose was Mr. Parker's teacher and that he was an "honorary 16th Degree Black Belt." *



Considering who you are talking about, I can hardly say I am surprised.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *
> 
> Considering who you are talking about, I can hardly say I am surprised. *



This thread has gone from rediculous ... straight past sublime ... to incredibly dumb!!!!  16th degree????

I guess I'd have to say, I'm depressed ... er ... impressed!

Seems to me that one of the ancients, perhaps Chow(?), declared himself a 15th and invited anyone to prove him wrong.  That is one of those dusty old memories, and I wish I could give it provence... But alas... I'm having a Dennis Conatser kind of senior moment!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan "The don't makem like they used to" Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 18, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## donald (Jun 19, 2002)

I read that Mr.Chow did just as was suggested. I believe it was in response to those who were being promoted by there co-horts. In various off shoots of the Kara Ho system. Mr.Chow was no paper tiger! I don't believe anyone took up his challenge...

Salute


----------



## Kirk (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> * I've seen a few and their ego is as fragile as the garbage they try to pass off as kenpo too.*



A lot of the higher ranked guys in my school go to other schools
for seminars, and kenpo camps and what not.  On occasion, 
they'll say something like "I've seen a lot of guys do the tech
THIS way, instead of how it's written, like this" .. so far, nothing
I've been shown as what others are teaching it's not uneffective,
just not AS effective.  An example would be when you have 
someone by the wrist, and you have your forearm on the 
attacker's elbow.  We're taught that you should push in a 
vertical downward diagonal angle, to bring him down, yet others 
push straight out on a horizontal plane.  It wouldn't necessarily
take the guy down, but it would break or hyperextend his elbow.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

Today is today...... think grow and learn... not possibilities of yesteryear......
:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 10, 2002)

> originally posted by Donald...
> I read that Mr.Chow did just as was suggested. I believe it was in response to those who were being promoted by there co-horts. In various off shoots of the Kara Ho system. Mr.Chow was no paper tiger! I don't believe anyone took up his challenge...



I remeber at a seminar in Pikesville, MD... Mr. Parker talked about that "15th degree thing".  Something to the effect that while visiting Mr. Parker,  Chow expressed the he had to be higher ranking than his students because he was there "Kenpo" instructor. Parker disagreed and reminded him that he indeed did introduce him to the Arts but that this was "his " art. His innovations, his concepts and ideas...Chow proclaimed he was the greatest, Mr. Parker immediately snapped pointing up at the sky "NO! He is the greatest"....

It's still a little fuzzy but that is what I remember of the incident, if someone has more insight on this...please speak up:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 10, 2002)

I recall the story as well.

:asian:


----------



## nathan_sau (Jul 11, 2002)

its all very interesting indeed, but i do remember reading something about that with chow, somewhere sorry i cant recall.

It must be hard for you Master C, to have to bite your tongue so muck on the goings on of your fellow senior belts, but i would love to hear you thoughts on who deserves the rank of 10th and who doesnt.

By the way you never did get back to me about the long distance learning thing through your organisation!!!


Respectfully
Nathan
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 12, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## nathan_sau (Jul 15, 2002)

Master C, i got your original email, but if you have sent another one with the info i requested in my reply email, then sorry i didnt get it...



Respectfully
Nathan_sau


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 24, 2002)

Check out the pick from the WKKA 2001 Annual Camp.

Also check out Our Instructors and scroll down to Mr. Trejo.

It must be an association thing....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

Palanzo did bestow the rank on Frank Trejo and Tom Kelly last year........ Mr. Kelly turned it down and continues to wear his 9th.
I hear Mr. Trejo is doing the same...... we will see.......  

I know that Joe Palanzo himself as head of the WWKKA views them as 10ths personally (why not ....... he promoted them) but to me..... with out the acceptance of the rank...... it should not be advertised as it may cause these men undue pressures.......

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 24, 2002)

I couldn't agree more. Well said Dennis:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

But Im not sure these guys want to allow him to say that HE has promoted them....... I know Tom Kelly does not want that!

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 24, 2002)

I think he would be afraid...VERY afraid.....

Of Kelly and Trejo...don't piss them off....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, I think he knows well "who who in the zoo" and why.... LOL
I don't think he wants to upset them but honor them, but he must look outside his own circle and see what the rest of the world would view this as.  

These two men have a lot of pride and don't need a cheap nor "private" intraassocian  promotion by "anyone".  A collective promotion from all of the top seniors would be more like it. 

But that is just my opinion.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 24, 2002)

I would agree. Kind of like what they did with Huk.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

What did they do?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 25, 2002)

> After Parkers passing other associations were formed, one of which Promoted Planas to Eighth degree in 1991 and in 1995 several associations joined together to promote him to 9th Black.



taken from CKF Online's Huk Planas Bio


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 25, 2002)

Guys,

I'm curious here.  If not for associational rankings, how would one go about "graduating" to the higher ranks?

Dan


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 25, 2002)

Good question? 

I don't think they are bad, or wrong. However I do believe that if a Senior is to be promoted to that degree (10th) it should go through a board of their peers. :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Guys,
> 
> ...



Good question Sigung, and here's something else to add to it.

Most of the Seniors that were with Mr. Parker are now at 7th,8th or 9th, why do they need to be any higher? Would make them any more/less appreciated than they are now? Would it make them any better at kenpo? So why bother with it, and I think that if someone is promoted to 10th they lose some respect, because Mr. Parker was the only 10th (and it should have stayed that way in my opinion). Cudos to Mr. Trejo for not wanting it.


:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I agree with you Klondike 93, with someone at the pinacle already, what more do they need?:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *I'm curious here.  If not for associational rankings, how would one go about "graduating" to the higher ranks?
> *



Sometimes a special board of grandmasters of various arts is used. There's a Japanese and/or Okinawan precedent for this I believe, for people creating new styles.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Sometimes a special board of grandmasters of various arts is used. There's a Japanese and/or Okinawan precedent for this I believe, for people creating new styles. *



Unfortunately, we aren't creating a new style.  All that rank, so freely given, is heady, is it not?   

Dan


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



In some cases I'm tempted toplay edvil's advocate and ask--aren't they? Or rather, wishing they ahd invented the art they are practicing.



> *
> All that rank, so freely given, is heady, is it not? *



Though there are certainly exceptions, I seem to notice a negative correlation between number of titles and quality of practitioner...it takes a lot of time away from practice setting up all thosepromotions.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 25, 2002)

> Though there are certainly exceptions, I seem to notice a negative correlation between number of titles and quality of practitioner...it takes a lot of time away from practice setting up all those promotions.



It's not the number of titles but the character of the person with the titles I think. To many s**tbums out there claiming to be masters, or that  they trained directly with Mr. Parker...it is shameful.
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 25, 2002)

.. but what do you REALLY THINK? 
ROFLMAO

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hee hee hee...

What do I really think? Well....

There are many out their that maker erroneous claims of training directly with Ed Parker Sr. 

*Just because you took a lesson or some lessons with him for a few months doesn't make you his student!* 

Then their are some, who when the came on the seen claimed to train directly with Ed Parker, yet the IKKA rep for the region until Parker's death never heard of him. (Hint: He can sell Kenpo into "Infinity"...LOL) 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

How'd you know how I felt?   I agree with you totally.... usually that statement is from someone that really was a close student of his ..... you have great perception and feelings for the art!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *How'd you know how I felt?   I agree with you totally.... usually that statement is from someone that really was a close student of his ..... you have great perception and feelings for the art!
> 
> :asian: *



Two Goldendragons out there? There is trouble on the horizon.

Does that mean cause the Goldendragon has taught me once, that I'm not his student?:vu:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dan and I will still coddle you.....

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Dan and I will still coddle you.....
> 
> :asian: *



Whew, I was worried I'd be abandonded in the Kenpo world. It's cold, lonely out there in the Arizona desert!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

Never fear you'll always hafe Corpus......

for the time being.:shrug: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Never fear you'll always hafe Corpus......
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm, that don't sound too good.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

maybe we can work out an extended contract.......
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *maybe we can work out an extended contract.......
> :asian: *



That sounds like I'm being sold Kenpo lessons?!?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

Territorial rights..... but lessons might be a good addition... I'll bring that to the accountant.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Territorial rights..... but lessons might be a good addition... I'll bring that to the accountant.:rofl: *



Franchise rights, to the IKKO? Sounds promising!

I'm thinking of all the things I'll be able to buy!:boing2: 

I can quit my day job!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 28, 2002)

you do need to pirate students from the public school system still to fill the studio!~


:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *How'd you know how I felt?   I agree with you totally.... usually that statement is from someone that really was a close student of his ..... you have great perception and feelings for the art!
> 
> :asian: *



Well thank you Dennis. 

Let me explain why I have such strong feelings for the Art...

I have been training at Parker Kenpo now for a mere 16 yrs. For all of those on this forum that never met Mr. Parker, all I can say is I wish you could have. Every time it was like a revalation, a super emotionally charged and motivating experience.

However, in the region of the country I live in their are many shiesters that claim to have been taught by Mr. Parker, or claim to have expanded on the principles "taught to them" by Mr. Parker. Some even go as far as to claim to be promoted to high ranks of black by him!!! They have falsely advertised this and have given "Kenpo" a bad rap. People go in expecting to learn EPAK and get sub standard Kenpo. 
It really burns me up:cuss:  

Being privledged to have met the man (Parker) and partake in seminars with him, and now as a student of one of his students, I feel that if you claim to teach EPAK, put up or shut up. Don't bastardize the art or use the mans' name to promote yourself to a higher status yet make NO attempt to even learn the art that is so dear to my heart...:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

I think this is where I came in.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I think this is where I came in. *



Only because you cut in line!


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Only because you cut in line! *


Quit crying, all I did was push some crazy Tracy Texan out of the way!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Quit crying, all I did was push some crazy Tracy Texan out of the way!:rofl: *



Finally, some recognition!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Finally, some recognition!
> *



Oh Brothhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yep, more feathers on the way!:boing2:


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yep, more feathers on the way!:boing2: *


Ya know, you can buy the chicken already plucked.....I forgot....you're in Texas....never mind


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Ya know, you can buy the chicken already plucked.....I forgot....you're in Texas....never mind *



Yep, some of us are alittle slow here in Texas!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

s l o w........ they all get caught!

:shrug:


----------

